# Ginger nuts shaving review



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Last week I messaged Ryan at Ginger nuts shaving after some advice as I've always suffered with a really bad shaving rash following a shave.

He suggested it was down to the razor I was using. He recommend me a razor to try out along with a shaving cream and moisturiser.

The delivery was spot on and packerd very well with foam to pack the box out.

Once unpacked this was my order



As with detailing products you alway think I hope this works well. And my goodness it does just that.

I can't believe in my 28 years of my life it's possible to have a shave without my face feeling like it's on fire.

After the shave there was no pain or redness on the skin which is what I'm used to, after the shave I used some of the moisturiser which again was really nice to use and like a good wax a little goes a long way.

Can't recommend Ryan and Ginger nuts shaving enough


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The service from Ryan is superb I wouldn't look at buying from anywhere else. I bought the same safety razor as yourself and I was skeptical only being a single blade but what great results. I actually look forward to shaving now rather than it being a chore. I also bought a straight razor and they are awesome too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice haul... wish i could get the a totally comfortable shave i have tried loads of products.

Have creams soaps lotions oils Straight Razors and safety razors.

Enjoy and like detailing products it gets addictive and the collection grows and grows..:lol:

Every one says fantastic service and would happily purchase myself if it was not for the fact i have so much but as Gingers stock and lines grow im sure i will be purchasing at some point.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Andyrat85 said:


> Last week I messaged Ryan at Ginger nuts shaving after some advice as I've always suffered with a really bad shaving rash following a shave.
> 
> He suggested it was down to the razor I was using. He recommend me a razor to try out along with a shaving cream and moisturiser.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that awesome review Andy!

So glad that you are happy with the service,and glad that your first shave went so well! There really is nothing better then converting people and in the end they enjoy shaving and don't find it a chore anymore.

If you ever do need any tips/advise just drop me an inbox.

Thanks Ryan :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Jdudley90 said:


> The service from Ryan is superb I wouldn't look at buying from anywhere else. I bought the same safety razor as yourself and I was skeptical only being a single blade but what great results. I actually look forward to shaving now rather than it being a chore. I also bought a straight razor and they are awesome too.


Thanks very much mate! really glad your liking it to! Like i say if you don't find it a chore anymore thats awesome! Thanks very much


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice bit of kit Andy,by the way are you old enough to shave.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I can only add weight to Andy's review, the products are great, the service and advice is second to none, and I too enjoy the thought of getting my DE razor out, and it sort of feels quite cool to be shaving this way.
I also love the thought of not giving my cash to the big boys for their overpriced rip off multi blades, and we are all supporting a new UK business. My second order will be going in this week.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

GNshaving said:


> Thanks very much mate! really glad your liking it to! Like i say if you don't find it a chore anymore thats awesome! Thanks very much


Can I have the same email please with your recommendations I think that I am suffering with the same thing as the OP..SJ.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just place an order Andy you're a bad Influence.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't add much more to this but Ryan is a pleasure to deal with, great advice and superb products.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow thats very much for all the love lads really do appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Can I have the same email please with your recommendations I think that I am suffering with the same thing as the OP..SJ.


Sure mate drop me an inbox if your interested about shaving the traditional way and i can give you some advise


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I can only reiterate what has been said..
I have had my kit for a couple of weeks now. I actually look forward to shaving!!

Thanks for the great service Ryan.

Cheers,
Wayne :thumb::thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

As above
Thanks Ryan:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome thanks lads


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Had had advice and placed a couple of orders from Ryan , can only recommend and will use again :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks very much SlimJim


----------

